# Ovulating with one tube???



## emilybee

Hi girls,

I had my right tube removed due to an ectopic at the begginning of december, Im on cd 14 today and yesterday and today i had reaaaalllly strong opks :thumbup: but now im thinking what happens if im ovulatin on my "bad" side?? :shrug:


----------



## mum2beagain

the body compensates and the egg some how goes down your tube that u are left with that what the dr told me after mine she said i would still vbe able to ovulate every month with the chance of gettimg pregnant every month too hope this helps x


----------



## emilybee

i havent really had a lot explained to me about it, even at a gyny appointment the women was a complete biatch! i just assumed that the egg would just not pop out if you get me lol :wacko:


----------



## mum2beagain

lol i dont know how it works the body is a marvelous thing good luck x


----------



## Minimin

I have also read the other tube will 'catch' the egg. I felt myself OV on the left side this evening-well I think I was oving- and I have no tube there. I am hoping the right jumps in. I had my ectopic back in September. I was advised to wait three months to let my body heal. I am sorry you had to go through an ectopic :hugs:


----------



## ttcgeordie

i had one last march and i was told that i had a chance of getting pregnant every month but it was lower that the chances with my good side, i also read the bit about the other side catching the egg aswell, how good are our bodies they are amazing if i can say so myself x good luck


----------



## emilybee

thanks all!!

OK i got another daft question lol 

Will you still get ewcm (and i mean loads of it) if you ovulate on the tubeless side? :shrug:

I thought i was quite with it when it came to knowing about the ins and outs of ttc but this has completely thrown me! :wacko:


----------



## KimmyB

Hi emilybee, I am pretty sure i ov'd from my tubeless side last cycle and yes I got ewcm. I think it's the hormones that cause the ewcm so if you are releasing an egg (regardless of what side) you will still get ewcm. Good luck to you! x


----------



## Charliemarina

yes it true huns even if u ov from the side u have a tube missing it wont matter our tubes are mobile and will move to the ovulating overie so :wohoo: get bedding.
i dont personally have 1 tube but i have a good friend who does and she feel preg 2 cycles after having her right tube removed this is how i know this fact as she has done loads of research and many docs also told her having 1 tube does not give someone with 2 tubes more chance there is no change to ur fertility xxxx


----------



## ttcgeordie

https://www.child-wish.com/blog/how-to-conceive-with-one-fallopian-tube i found this have a read XX it may help x


----------



## ttcgeordie

Salpingectomy, or the removal of a fallopian tube via surgery does not mean that you will not be able to get pregnant. If your remaining fallopian tube is normal there is a good chance that you will conceive, although it can take a little longer than normal.

If you have never had difficulty getting pregnant, the normal pregnancy rate after salpingectomy is 70-85%. If you had difficulty conceiving prior to the removal of your fallopian tube the normal pregnancy rate is about 10%.

In order to get pregnant it is necessary for you to still have one or both of your ovaries. Your chances of getting pregnant are greater if the tube that is remaining is adjacent to a remaining ovary. Evidence has suggested that an egg released from an ovary can be moved to the uterus by the fallopian tube on the opposite side, but this is rare. Ovulation usually alternates ovaries, so with only one tube it is likely that eggs from the opposite ovary will never be fertilized. If you have had a tubal pregnancy or infection that caused the removal of your tube your chances of fertility will probably be reduced.


----------



## puppymom32

I also lost my r tube in April due to a second ectopic in the same tube. My Dr said that some magical way because its all kinda smooshed in there together that my L tube can still pick up the egg on my R side. I can usually tell which side I am ovulating on was really never able to before the tube was removed weird. My doctor is considering putting me back on Clomid to ensure that I have a better chance of ovulating on my good side as it seems like I ovulate more on my bad side. Best of luck to each of you.


----------

